# Chameleon eggs laid. Are they fertile



## ChameleonBoy18 (Feb 28, 2016)

My female Yemen chameleon just gave birth to 79 eggs. She was with a male for a whole day. Were they mated multiple times. Then he was taken out and put back the next day, she instantly went black orang and blue. So I took him out. 36 day later ( today) she laid 79 eggs.
They look round and whitish. I put a couple over a torch to see if I could see anything. They just glowed yellow. They are currently incubating at 75. 

This is my first time with possibly fertile eggs. 
Are they fertile???


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Wait a couple of weeks and candle the eggs again. Good luck.


----------



## ChameleonBoy18 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks, I will try, but in the last couple days it's got warmer and the in curator got up to 78. Is this alright?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

All I know about chameleons is what I read. 

The yemen chameleon and the veiled chameleon are different common names for the same species.

http://www.faculty.biol.vt.edu/andrews/pdfs/And_JEZ08.pdf

The link above compared incubation temperatures of 25 degrees C, 28 degrees C, and 30 degrees C. Result--28 degrees C (= 82 degrees Fahrenheit) was the incubation temperature that produced the biggest babies at hatching and fastest growing babies. That is the temperature I would use.


----------



## ChameleonBoy18 (Feb 28, 2016)

paulh said:


> All I know about chameleons is what I read.
> 
> The yemen chameleon and the veiled chameleon are different common names for the same species.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply, that a big relief. I thought for a second that I would end up with cooked eggs. But it sound that a good temp for incubation.


----------



## CreepyBugs (May 14, 2016)

79, wow, didn't know they laid so many!


----------



## ChameleonBoy18 (Feb 28, 2016)

Yh, wasn't expecting that many. Now I have to buy more cages for the babies. Lol


----------

